# Nintendo's holding a media summit today.



## TwilightV (Feb 24, 2010)

And it looks like they're planning to show something big. Along with this, there'll be new info on Metroid: Other M and Super Mario Galaxy 2.

Speculation start. >:3


----------



## Wreth (Feb 24, 2010)

Hell yeah, super mario galaxy 2!


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 24, 2010)

interesting... many sources have been speculating that they might show some new hardware. this could be interesting^^ or just as disappointing as 2008s E3 :V

edit: by the way, nintendo of australia already confirmed that both super mario galaxy 2 and other M will be released between june and august this year^^ makes me wonder what they have in store for the holiday season...


----------



## Smelge (Feb 24, 2010)

How about them releasing something new and interesting?

Mario is like a discount whore. He'll do anything for smack. Metroid: likewise. Ease up on Mario/Luigi/etc and use your fucking imagination to make something decent.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 24, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> interesting... many sources have been speculating that they might show some new hardware. this could be interesting^^ or just as disappointing as 2008s E3 :V
> 
> edit: by the way, nintendo of australia already confirmed that both super mario galaxy 2 and other M will be released between june and august this year^^ makes me wonder what they have in store for the holiday season...



They say this one may be better than the last two E3's combined. :3

A trademark appeared a few days back for what is likely the Wii No Ma service. That has me very excited. X3

Side note: Australia's also revealed a black Wii will go on sale soon.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 24, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> They say this one may be better than the last two E3's combined. :3
> 
> A trademark appeared a few days back for what is likely the Wii No Ma service. That has me very excited. X3
> 
> Side note: Australia's also revealed a black Wii will go on sale soon.



better than both combinded? so like just as good as the last one? *badum tish!*
and a black wii? that thing has been on sale here in germany for some time now... or what do you mean?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 24, 2010)

WHERES MY FUCKING F-ZERO


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm still waiting on my next console Kirby game...


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 24, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> better than both combinded? so like just as good as the last one? *badum tish!*
> and a black wii? that thing has been on sale here in germany for some time now... or what do you mean?



Hmm... maybe that part was just about Australia. The US hasn't gotten it either...


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 24, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Hmm... maybe that part was just about Australia. The US hasn't gotten it either...



odd... http://www.amazon.de/Nintendo-Wii-K..._3?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1267022031&sr=8-3

and its a pretty sweet bundle, too. maybe they will announce the same for the US?


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 24, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Metroid: likewise.


I don't know about you but I have yet to see Samus (or Link, for that matter) hosting tennis matches or racing go-karts.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 24, 2010)

I hope they say something about Golden Sun DS ;_;

(unlikely)


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 24, 2010)

Zydala said:


> I hope they say something about Golden Sun DS ;_;
> 
> (unlikely)



i so cant wait for that game X3


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 24, 2010)

There's a live blog on GoNintendo. Looks like it's about to start! X3


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 24, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> There's a live blog on GoNintendo. Looks like it's about to start! X3



thanks, i hate twitter >.> following them there is a pain in the ass!


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't know about everyone else, but i'm pleasantly satisfied.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 24, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but i'm pleasantly satisfied.


 
Meh, could have been better. But I am excited about SMG2 and Metroid: Other M.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 24, 2010)

Did it happen already? Anyone got any info on it?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 24, 2010)

I want to go solely to yell accusations of abandoning the customers who got them to where they are: making terrible, terrible Mario games. IN SPACE.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I want to go solely to yell accusations of abandoning the customers who got them to where they are: making _*terrible*_, _*terrible*_ Mario games. IN SPACE.



Best be trolling.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I want to go solely to yell accusations of abandoning the customers who got them to where they are: making terrible, terrible Mario games. IN SPACE.



Super mario galaxy is awesome D: . And they still make mario games like the classic ones, what's the problem?


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 24, 2010)

Nintendos games are fun with friends but boring alone.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 24, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> How about them releasing something new and interesting?
> 
> Mario is like a discount whore. He'll do anything for smack. Metroid: likewise. Ease up on Mario/Luigi/etc and use your fucking imagination to make something decent.



Nintendo's released roughly 25 new IP's in the last six years. No one buys them.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 24, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> *Xbox* games are fun with friends but boring alone.


Fixed.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I want to go solely to yell accusations of abandoning the customers who got them to where they are: making terrible, terrible Mario games. IN SPACE.



lolcoretard.

Nintendo's marketing to the same folks who got it where they are, causals. They were marketing to causals back before your great, great, great grandfather was around. It's just back then they were busy expanding the playing card market.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 24, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> WHERES MY FUCKING F-ZERO



Shiggy's team has to do it. He was not happy with Sega's efforts and the team that did it isn't even around in any viable manner at Sega anymore.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 24, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> lolcoretard.
> 
> Nintendo's marketing to the same folks who got it where they are, *causals*.



STOP IT. D:



Foxstar said:


> They were marketing to causals back before your great, great, great grandfather was around. It's just back then they were busy expanding the playing card market.



I keep hearing about these cards.
I thought they were a brilliant lie. Hmm.

The only cards for me are Magic the Gathering. 
Nintendo fails again.
Unless they make an amazing Magic game. In b4 Sonic vs Mario card game.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 24, 2010)

They're Hanafuda cards. Much prettier than our playing cards. I just ordered some from Club Nintendo. :3

Anyways, the release dates can all be found here:

http://www.gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=115387

Monster Hunter 3 Demo Disk at Gamestop on March 8th. Preorder gets you 500 Wii (or Dsi) points. :3

Also: Cave Story. About f$%&ing time. >:3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 24, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Nintendo's released roughly 25 new IP's in the last six years. No one buys them.





ABOUT FREAKING TIME SOMEONE'S POINTED THIS OUT!!! 


And does this also include the ones they published? Square-Enix, Ubisoft, Konami, Sony, and Microsoft are also given the same treatment and are somehow blamed/credited with every game that has their label on it, regardless of their creative involvement.


And as for the Hanafuda cards...The first person who says they're a ripoff of Magic must please give themselves a gentle smack to the face with my 1320 page Landscape Plants textbook - because the games are more comparable to Poker and have been around since when, the 18th century?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 24, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> WHERES MY FUCKING F-ZERO





Metal_Skunk said:


> I'm still waiting on my next console Kirby game...



I'm still hoping for a new Star Fox...

...not looking good, I guess.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 24, 2010)

Star Fox? Meh. I want Project H.A.M.M.E.R.  It was a game they announced around the time the Wii came out, and it basically sounded like Crackdown only with a fuck-off big hammer you swung with the Wiimote. I think DNF has a better chance of coming out at this rate, though.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 24, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Nintendo's released roughly 25 new IP's in the last six years. No one buys them.



I'm a little curious. Aside from things based on Miis like Wii Sports (which I wouldn't really call IP, more like the same thing Minesweeper and Solitaire did for Windows back in 3.1/95 - Interactive tutorial), what IP's has Nintendo introduced? I'm not trying to refute it, I'd just be really interested to know.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 24, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Nintendo's released roughly 25 new IP's in the last six years. No one buys them.



woah wait I can't tell if you're being sarcastic because that's not really the case? Brain Age, Wii Fit, Nintendogs, Mario and Sonic (technically)... those all sold tons.

Oh but if you're talking something that's going to appeal to the not-casual crowd, then yeah you're outta luck. :<


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 24, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I'm a little curious. Aside from things based on Miis like Wii Sports (which I wouldn't really call IP, more like the same thing Minesweeper and Solitaire did for Windows back in 3.1/95 - Interactive tutorial), what IP's has Nintendo introduced? I'm not trying to refute it, I'd just be really interested to know.




Let me think...
Hotel Dusk, Professor Layton, Trace Memory, Nintendogs, Starfy (in the US anyways), Art Style...
are you sure it's the last six years?


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 25, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I'm a little curious. Aside from things based on Miis like Wii Sports (which I wouldn't really call IP, more like the same thing Minesweeper and Solitaire did for Windows back in 3.1/95 - Interactive tutorial), what IP's has Nintendo introduced? I'm not trying to refute it, I'd just be really interested to know.



Daigasso! Band Brothers
Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan
Magical Starsign
Freshly-Picked Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland
Hotel Dusk: Room 215 (Developed by a second party who worked with EAD)
Another Code: Two Memories (See above)
KORG DS-10 Synthesizer
Rhythm Heaven
Fossil Fighters
The Legendary Starfy
Excitebots
Endless Ocean
Chibi-Robo

If you factor in the Wii-series of titles, that's about 20+
Electroplankton
Super Princess Peach
Make 10: A Journey of Numbers
Flipnote Studio (Yeah I know it's free)
Drill Dozer
Art Style


----------



## Jelly (Feb 25, 2010)

wheres my fucking zelda trailer already


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 25, 2010)

[yt]KrR1boS-DkQ[/yt]

Yeah. I came. 8)


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 25, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Monster Hunter 3 Demo Disk at Gamestop on March 8th. Preorder gets you 500 Wii (or Dsi) points. :3



Oh cool, I wanna check that out.  I like Monster Hunter.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 25, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> Oh cool, I wanna check that out.  I like Monster Hunter.



Also available in two bundles with Black Classic Controller Pro and (in one bundle) a WiiSpeak.
Free online play. 8)


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 25, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Yeah. I came. 8)


 
Wow...I can't wait to get my hands on that game.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 26, 2010)

darel60 said:


> Hi everyone..
> I am thinking to buy new dsi  which must have cool and attractive skins. So could anyone here please suggest me some websites providing nice dsi skins?



There are plenty of skins available on Amazon.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 26, 2010)

darel60 said:


> Hi everyone..
> I am thinking to buy new dsi  which must have cool and attractive skins. So could anyone here please suggest me some websites providing nice dsi skins?



Because the DS Lite is obselete, right?

Don't give in to the casual market! 
Don't give up your Advance slot! It's all we have left! D:


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 26, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Daigasso! Band Brothers
> Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan
> Magical Starsign
> Freshly-Picked Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland
> ...



I like to call that one "PMS, The Video Game."


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 26, 2010)

Only announcement I care about is Metroid: Other M B)


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Because the DS Lite is obselete, right?
> 
> Don't give in to the casual market!
> Don't give up your Advance slot! It's all we have left! D:



>: (

1. DSiWare has picked up lately.
2. No one is forcing you to buy it or sell your DS(Lite). Why not have both? >:3
3. Flipnote Studio 8)


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 26, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I like to call that one "PMS, The Video Game."



LOL Yes! X3

It needs a sequel. D:


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 26, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> >: (
> 
> 1. DSiWare has picked up lately.
> 2. No one is forcing you to buy it or sell your DS(Lite). Why not have both? >:3
> 3. Flipnote Studio 8)



I don't want a goddamned camera DS Jesus Chri--


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I don't want a goddamned camera DS Jesus Chri--



Well it's not like they've stopped making regular DS games. If that were the case i'd understand the hate, but... D:


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 26, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Well it's not like they've stopped making regular DS games.



Don't worry, they will.

They'll start making proper games that "require" the new DS because of one or two puzzles. Just like how Wii Sports Resort "requires" the Â£18 motion pack on every Wii-mote who wants to play.

The bastards. There are four of us, and three of our regular Wii-motes aren't "good enough" to play a new game we just bought.

I just can't believe how they're so open about screwing everyone over again and again. ;__;


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Don't worry, they will.
> 
> They'll start making proper games that "require" the new DS because of one or two puzzles. Just like how Wii Sports Resort "requires" the Â£18 motion pack on every Wii-mote who wants to play.
> 
> ...


 
Meh at least their system doesn't break down 54% of the time.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 26, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Meh at least their system doesn't break down 54% of the time.



Yeah, it does run alright and loading is minimal in most games.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 26, 2010)

Actually... they're planning to release a true DS successor in the not too distant future. Maybe it'll be backwards compatible...
I bet that's what they're planning on showing at the upcoming Game Developers Conference or this year's E3. >:3


----------



## Skittle (Feb 26, 2010)

;; God dammit Nintendo. Stop being gay and just release Fatal Frame 4 to the US and Europe.

dfjdsl;f sdsdg fgf


----------



## Beta Link (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not gonna lie, I'm pretty hyped about the new Zelda, and Galaxy 2 and Other M look pretty awesome as well. But where are their other franchises? Star Fox, F-Zero, Kirby... Gah, I just hope if/when they announce a new Star Fox game it won't suck like Command and Assault.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 26, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Meh at least their system doesn't break down 54% of the time.



They're a lot better at making money in the long run than Sony and MSFT, too, thanks to their sky-high peripheral pricing.  Want a fully functional Wii-mote? $95 CAD+tax, please.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 26, 2010)

i want more pikmin
i thought pikmin was effing retarded untill i palyed it...it is very addictive.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 27, 2010)

skittle said:


> ;; God dammit Nintendo. Stop being gay and just release Fatal Frame 4 to the US and Europe.
> 
> dfjdsl;f sdsdg fgf




It may not be their choice.


EDIT: Also, would Glory of Heracles count as a new IP? Nintendo _did_ pick up the franchise, and it's at least new outside of Japan.


----------

